# Favourite Albums



## Rebel-lion (Jul 3, 2007)

i know there is a fav song thread but i didn't see a album thread?
Any way so what are your favourite albums? Albums that you cant live with out, that influenced you when you where growning up  

There are a few good albums out there that have great songs constantly through out the whole album. For me it would be 

Sepultura - Chaos A.D   
Paradise Lost â€“ Draconian Times 
Tool â€“ Lateralus 
Pantera â€“ Cowboys From Hell And Vulgar Display of Power  
Metallica â€“ Kill them all, Master of puppets, Ride The Lightning, And Justice for All 
Clutch â€“ Robot hives: Exodus
Black Label Society â€“ The Blessed Hell Ride
Spiritual Beggars â€“ On Fire

There are more but there are to many to list 
then again there is always â€˜best ofâ€™ albums!


----------



## umdie80weiss (Jul 3, 2007)

All Children of Bodom albums
Disturbed Ten Thousand Fists
Billy Talent Billy Talent II
Nighwish Highest Hopes Best of Nighwish
Blind Guardian A night at the oper 
All Hammerfall albums
Epica The Phantom Agony
Within Temptation Mother Earth


----------



## evil_ed667 (Jul 3, 2007)

45 Grave - Autopsy
Ausgang - Last Exit: the Best of
Bauhaus - In the Flat Field, the Sky's Gone Out, Burning From the Inside
Christian Death - Only Theatre of Pain, Catastrophe Ballet, Ashes
the Damned - Phantasmagoria
Death Cult - Ghost Dance
Play Dead - the First Flowers
Siouxsie and the Banshees - Juju, Tinderbox
Southern Death Cult - s/t
Theatre of Hate - Westworld
T.S.O.L. - Dance With Me
UK Decay - For Madmen Only

Goatsnake - Flower of Disease, I + Dog Days, Trampled Under Hoof
History or Rotterdam Hardcore I
Spirit Caravan - the Last Embrace, Jug Fulla Sun, Elusive Truth


----------



## Slideboner (Jul 3, 2007)

Demigod - Slumber of Sullen Eyes
Immolation - Shadows in the Light 
Cemetary - An Evil Shade of Grey
Bolt Thrower - Realm of Chaos
Possessed - Seven Churches

That T.S.O.L album is fucking great, by the way.


----------



## DavidN (Jul 3, 2007)

I think my two favourite albums ever are "Dust to Dust" and "Virus" by Heavenly - notable because the band were rather mediocre for two albums and then suddenly released two works of absolute genius.

Apart from that, I really like Stratovarius's "Infinite" as it was the last good album they made before going mad, and IRon Maiden's "Powerslave" just for the nostalgia value of it.


----------



## Tevnon (Jul 3, 2007)

Both "Lore" and "Legend" by Clannad
"Time" by ELO
and the soundtrack to The Lion King


----------



## Option7 (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't think I could really list my favourite albums, but at the moment its;

MC Lars - The Graduate (If you've never heard of him, go download some stuff, he's awesome)
and
The Best of The Men They Couldn't Hang (It's pretty hard to find downloads of their stuff, but if you can, give them a listen!)


----------



## Aden (Jul 3, 2007)

_Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia_ and _Death Cult Armageddon_ by Dimmu Borgir
_Astronomy_ by Dragonland
_Train of Thought_ by Dream Theater
_Volcanus_ by Fear My Thoughts
The Halo 2 Soundtrack (Volume 2)
_The Black Waltz_ and _Swamplord_ by Kalmah
_Leviathan_ by Mastodon
_Catch Thirty-Three_ by Meshuggah
_Miss Machine_ by The Dillenger Escape Plan
_Surreal_ by Xystus
_10,000 Days_ by Tool
And most, if not all, albums by In Flames, Children of Bodom, Kamelot, Nightwish, Soilwork, Symphony X, Stratovarius, Evanescence, Epica, Sonata Arctica, Dream Theater (I just like _Train of Thought_ the most), and Within Temptation

/Jeez that's a lot.


----------



## evil_ed667 (Jul 4, 2007)

Ah shit, I forgot to add:

Akira Yamaoka - Silent Hill 1-4 OST's
the Chameleons UK - Script of the Bride, Strange Times
Diary of Dreams - Moments of Bloom
Echo and the Bunnymen - Songs to Learn and Sing
Fields of the Nephilim - the Nephilim
Fleetwood Mac - Greatest Hits
Kommunity FK - Close One Sad Eye
Play Dead - the First Flower
Slo Burn - Amusing the Amazing
Switchblade Symphony - Sweet Little Witches [live]
T. Rex - Electric Warrior
the Velvet Underground - Nico
X-mal Deutschland - Fetisch


----------



## Faradin (Jul 4, 2007)

Favorite albums:
Creed- Human Clay, Weathered
Scott Stapp- The Great Divide
Vertical Horizon- Everything You Want
DC Talk- Jesus Freak
Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith OST
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess OST
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children OST
Final Fantasy VII: Reunion
Barenaked Ladies: Their Greatest Hits Disc One
The Eagles: Hell Freezes Over
The Essential Billy Joel
Kansas: Point of Know Return
System of a Down: Toxicity, Mesmerize, Hypnotize, Steal This Album
Nickelback: Silver Side Up, All The Right Reasons
Chad Kroeger: Hero (Single)
The Matrix: Revolutions: OST


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 7, 2007)

The All-American Rejects - Move Along
Angels & Airwaves - We Don't Need To Whisper
Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory, Meteora, Minutes to Midnight

N'Sync - No Strings Attached


----------



## sedric (Jul 8, 2007)

Ten albums I think rock, the topmost of which is my favourite album of all time

- Van Der Graaf Generator, _Pawn Hearts_
- Nurse With Wound, _The Sylvie And Babs Hi-Fi Companion_ (though there's got to be half a dozen possibles at least from NWW's back catalogue)
- Smashing Pumpkins, _Mellon Collie And The Infinite Sadness_
- Jeff Wayne, _The War Of The Worlds_
- The Mothers Of Invention, _We're Only In It For The Money_
- Marilyn Manson, _Antichrist Superstar_
- DÃ¤lek, _Absence_
- Faust, _Faust_ (aka "the clear album")
- Can, _Tago Mago_
- Brian Eno, _Taking Tiger Mountain (By Strategy)_


----------



## McRoz (Jul 8, 2007)

Def Leopard- Hysteria
Iron Maiden- Piece of Mind
Beatles- 1
Limp Bizkit- Chocolate Starfish and the Hot Dog Flavored Water/Three Dollar Bill, Y'all$
White Zombie- Astro Creep 2000
O-Zone- Disc O-Zone
Gnarls Barkley- St. Elsewhere
Linkin Park- uh, pretty much anything by them is good for me.
Daft Punk- Discovery and Daft Club CD
My Chemical Romance- Three Cheers for Sweet Revenge & Black Parade
RENT movie soundtrack
Michael Jackson- Greatest Hits HIStory Volume I
Sublime- Sublime
Moby-Play
Gorillaz-Pretty much all of it.
Seal-Seal
The Shins-Wincing the Night Away
DragonForce-Sonic Firestorm
Anything so far by:
-our very own Erik Fikkert,
-BOUNC3,
-A-Tone,
-ParagonX9, and
-API.

Jeez, what else is there?..


----------



## tesfox (Jul 9, 2007)

As of late, with my coworkers exposing me to so much great new stuff i'd say the following:

The Knife - Silent Shout
The Arcade Fire - Neon Bible
Gorillaz - Gorillaz


----------



## McRoz (Jul 9, 2007)

tesfox said:
			
		

> As of late, with my coworkers exposing me to so much great new stuff i'd say the following:
> 
> The Knife - Silent Shout
> The Arcade Fire - Neon Bible
> Gorillaz - Gorillaz



Oh jeez! I can't believe I forgot the Gorillaz Xo


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 11, 2007)

Radiohead - OK Computer, Pablo Honey
Smashing Pumpkins - Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness
White Stripes - White Blood Cells
Moby - The Very Best of Moby
Barenaked Ladies - Disc One All Their Greatest Hits
Orbital - Work
Chemical Brothers - Dig Your Own Hole
MeatBeatManifesto - R U O K ?
Bjork - Post
REM - In Time (Greatest Hits)
Peter Gabriel - Up, So
The Box - The Box, All the Time All the Time All the Time 
No Doubt - Tragic Kingdom


----------



## AbyssPL (Jul 20, 2007)

Metallica- Ride the Lightning, Master of Puppets
Amon Amarth- Sorrow Throughout the Nine Worlds (EP), Once Sent from the Golden Hall
Children of Bodom- Hate Crew Deathroll
Cradle of Filth- Thornography
Graveworm- all
Heaven Shall Burn- Deaf to Our Prayers
Opeth- Deliverance
Death- The Sound of Perseverance
Vader- Litany
Behemoth- Thelema.6
Ensiferum- Iron
Wintersun- Wintersun
Moonsorrow- Suden Uni, VerisÃ¤keet (Blood Verses)
Ragnarok (Norwegian)- Arising Realm
Dissection- Storm of the Light's Bane
Naglfar- Harvest
King Diamond- all
Lord Belial- Nocturnal Beast
The Stone- Magla 
Taake- Over BjÃ¸rgvin GrÃ¥ter Himmerik


----------



## lellow (Jul 20, 2007)

Pronounced Leh-Nerd Skin-Nerd - Lynyrd Skynyrd

This Godless Endeavor, Dreaming Neon Black - Nevermore

Plans - Death Cab For Cutie

Rust in Peace - Megadeth

Kill Em' All - Metallica

Blackwater Park, Damnation, My Arms Your Hearse, Ghost Reveries - Opeth

Live Tribute to Randy Rhoads - Ozzy Osbourne

The Great Southern Trendkill, Vulgar Display of Power - Pantera

Caught by the Window - Pilate

Amnesiac, Kid A, Hail to the Thief, Ok Computer - Radiohead

Paradise Lost - Symphony X


----------



## Nollix (Jul 24, 2007)

Kill 'Em All, Ride the Lightning, Master of Puppets - Metallica
Paranoid, Sabbath Bloody Sabbath - Black Sabbath
Rush, Moving Pictures - Rush
Rust in Peace - Megadeth
Axis: Bold as Love - The Jimi Hendrix Experience
Led Zeppelin I-IV, Physical Graffiti - Led Zeppelin
Among the Living, Spreading the Disease - Anthrax
Ted Nugent, Cat Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent
KISS, Destroyer, Alive!, Hotter Than Hell, Lick it Up - KISS
Bark at the Moon, Diary of a Madman, Blizzard of Ozz, No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne
Holy Diver - Dio
Van Halen, 1984 - Van Halen
Fresh Cream, Disraeli Gears, Wheels of Fire - Cream
Mother's Milk - RHCP
Ashes of the Wake, Sacrament - Lamb of God
Rocks, Toys in the Attic - Aerosmith
Iron Maiden, Number of the Beast, Powerslave, Piece of Mind - Iron Maiden
Cowboys from Hell, Vulgar Display of Power, Far Beyond Driven - Pantera
Rage Against the Machine, The Battle of Los Angeles - Rage Against the Machine
Ace of Spades - Motorhead
System of a Down - System of a Down
The New Order - Testament
The Doors, L.A. Woman - The Doors
Spectres, Agents of Fortune - Blue Oyster Cult
Nevermind, In Utero - Nirvana
Reign in Blood, Seasons in the Abyss, Show No Mercy - Slayer
Chicago - Chicago
Hello Nasty, Licensed to Ill, Sounds of Science - Beastie Boys
Hate Crew Deathroll - Children of Bodom
Enter the Chicken - Buckethead
The Wall, What Do You Want from Me, Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
Billion Dollar Babies - Alice Cooper
Machine Head - Deep Purple
Surfing With the Alien, The Extremist - Joe Satriani
2pacalypse Now - 2Pac
The Predator - Ice Cube
Selected Ambient Works 85-92 - Aphex Twin
And a shitload of others I'm too lazy to name. Damn I'm awesome.


----------

